
Spotify denies filling popular playlists with 'fake artists' - AndrewDucker
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/jul/10/spotify-denies-filling-popular-playlists-with-fake-artists
======
tontonius
Spotify's response could be a classic non-denial denial.

>"We do not and have never created 'fake' artists and put them on Spotify
playlists. Categorically untrue, full stop"

For this to be true: some third party created them on behalf of Spotify.

>“We pay royalties -- sound and publishing -- for all tracks on Spotify, and
for everything we playlist.

FTTBT: they pay the third party a non-zero sum (normal rates??)

>"We do not own rights, we’re not a label, all our music is licensed from
rightsholders and we pay them -- we don’t pay ourselves."

FTTBT: third party frontman "owns the rights", duuh

Then again, I, for one, welcome our new musical overlords ;)

------
k-mcgrady
Here's the source: [https://www.musicbusinessworldwide.com/spotify-is-
creating-i...](https://www.musicbusinessworldwide.com/spotify-is-creating-its-
own-recordings-and-putting-them-on-playlists/)

~~~
zimpenfish
A more recent source (MBW's follow up to the linked article) -
[https://www.musicbusinessworldwide.com/spotify-denies-its-
pl...](https://www.musicbusinessworldwide.com/spotify-denies-its-playlisting-
fake-artists-so-why-are-all-these-fake-artists-on-its-playlists/)

